# Wavy Wheels... any tips for fixes?



## coopdad (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a dumb question that I am almost afraid to ask. Is there a (cheap) way to take the wavy spots out of wheels where the welds were done? Shown in the rough area in the middle of the photo:





I keep getting low-end, 70s and 80s bikes from friends, Murrays, Huffys, Schwinns, Columbias... you get the picture. No, the bikes are not that good but with a little cleaning and lubing someone can have fun on them until stepping up to a "real" bike.
Thanks!


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 6, 2012)

*On the Cheap and Easy...*

...get a good spoke wrench from your Local Bike Shop. (Parks)

Loosen the bad/loose spoke on the high side a little bit and tighten the two across/right next to it.

Then just snug up the bad one.

Yes I am a Rim Builder.


----------



## coopdad (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks MagicRat. But I should have been a little more clear. The areas in question are more more like dents and humps than waves of a wheel out of true. Causes a pulsing of the brakes.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 11, 2012)

Can't you sand or lightly grind it smooth? Thats what I've done on some of the junky bikes I find


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 11, 2012)

Seriously take it to a bike shop or a wheel builder.  $20-$40 a wheel.  You need to "true" the wheel.  Too hard to do it right by yourself as an amateur.  Google truing a wheel/truing stands.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 11, 2012)

The weld blobs are just part of the 1970's cheap bike experience.  Even if you get the wheels running true they won't stay that way.  Just adjust the brakes a little loose and live with it.   BUT it's good practice to at least try and true them up.  If the lumps are really bad, grind them off with a dremel, but these are one of the many reasons I stamped my little feet 20 years ago and said that Huffys weren't worth fixing.  You can work on them all day and they still won't work right.  The frames make great pipe cheaters, though!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 12, 2012)

I would listen to him... Seriously,
I think I would pay to take an educational class from this man. Among many others who gather here.


----------



## haree (Aug 15, 2012)

Great job, it is good to know. I really appreciate to you and encourage you  about this idea this is the way to expose your ideas. Now I am able to get idea about a good tires.


----------



## coopdad (Aug 16, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The weld blobs are just part of the 1970's cheap bike experience.  Even if you get the wheels running true they won't stay that way.  Just adjust the brakes a little loose and live with it.   BUT it's good practice to at least try and true them up.  If the lumps are really bad, grind them off with a dremel, but these are one of the many reasons I stamped my little feet 20 years ago and said that Huffys weren't worth fixing.  You can work on them all day and they still won't work right.  The frames make great pipe cheaters, though!




So, Andrew, you are saying I got what I paid for? (I have about 10 bikes all free from neighbors' garages) 
Thanks for the dose of reality. I will give the Dremel a try. 
The problem is that I just cant seem to get it through my mind that Huffy's aren't worth fixing. Most I am given are still in showroom condition... shiny, wavy-wheeled, and only exciting to me. Thanks all.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 16, 2012)

They are shiny, wavy wheeled, equipped with brakes that visibly flex when you squeeze them against the wheels.  Most of the time the bearing races are hardened.  They are piece of Americana and the Wal Mart philosophy writ large.  Make it CHEAP!  And they work, after a fashion.  They just won't work well.  Grinding the weld lumps off of the wheels is a step that Huffy skipped-almost every other wheel manufacturer would do that and you can too.  It will help.  The problem with Huffys is that there is so much slop in every single part that you can't adjust it out.  SO, just live with it!  Adjust the brakes  a little loose so they miss the high spots, enjoy the rattles, creaks,  play in the bearings and get used to unpredictable shifting and stopping.  For a bike mechanic, it's just plain frustrating that you can't make it all work well together.  Just for fun, put a "good" bike on the stand, get the wheel spinning, apply the brake and watch what the caliper does.  Then put the Huffy up there and do the same thing.  There is a difference!  Like I said, it's part of the 1970's cheap bike experience and comes with these bikes in buckets.  I've always had a soft spot for the Huffy Aerowind-
http://velospace.org/node/24724
And here is a good article "In Defense of Huffy":
http://www.smilepolitely.com/culture/in_defense_of_huffy/
Bikes are fun, and have fun with yours!


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 16, 2012)

The neanderthal way to straighten a wavy weld bent rim...(yes I've done it....)

Bash the high spot with a rubber mallet.

It WILL CONFORM


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 16, 2012)

*Huffy Aerowind!*

Hey Andrew,I bought an Aerowind brand new back in the day ('80's)

I still have it,but there nothing too much original about it now....Upgrades over the years!

I Like It.


----------



## haree (Aug 16, 2012)

haree said:


> Great job, it is good to know. I really appreciate to you and encourage you  about this idea this is the way to expose your ideas. Now I am able to get idea about a good tires.




Any comment?


----------



## coopdad (Aug 17, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Like I said, it's part of the 1970's cheap bike experience and comes with these bikes in buckets.  I've always had a soft spot for the Huffy Aerowind-
> http://velospace.org/node/24724




Funny you should mention the Aerowind! It was the first bike I was given! Ironically its wheels are the best of the lot. 
I suppose the whole thing started because I always cheer for the underdog team. These bikes certainly are underdogs.
I will the hammer method a try on a wheel that will be going to the dump.


----------

